# Pineview 5 Feb



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

After the week we had at work :O_D:... needed some personnel downtime so had 'eye' problems today and decided to go fish'n to cure the eye problems. :O||:

*Weather:*

Got to PV at 0730 arrival temp was 14*. Departure temp was 24* at 3PM. Cloudy all day with snow spit'n but hardly any new accumulation.

*Ice conditions:*

Pineview had new snow last Sunday close to 9" so be weary of where you venture. Stay on previous sled tracks and you'll be okay. If you venture off there's slush 5" down with a depth of 4-6". It'll be a good cardio workout.

Snowmobiles will be okay staying on previous sled tracks. Wouldn't recommend tak'n ATVs unless you stay on a previous sled track...the previous sled tracks the snow got packed down to the slush and froze.

Ice conditions will depend on where you go...we took the chariot over to Browning Point to start stepped off the sled and instantly broke through 5" of snow to 4-5" of slush _(O)_ . Snow had no indications of tracks or folks fish'n previously. Sled was on top of the snow as it packed the snow to the slush layer. When I moved the sled it definitely went down to the slush but the tricks dubob taught me I was just fine...Moved the sled to some previous sled tracks which were frozen solid.

After a couple of hours and no keepers but plenty of dinks&#8230;moved off Cemetery Point and found an area previously fished frozen solid up to the surface. No slush and the sled was sit'n on top of the ice...which makes me feel a whole lot better. 

[attachment=1:173flysj]pineview 5 feb 010-1.jpg[/attachment:173flysj]
Ice is close to 20" thick but a good 8" of it is frozen slush (snow cone ice).

*Fish'n Report:*

Fishing Rating: Good with the fish'n tapering way off after 1PM:

Lures used were Ants tipped with Waxie and/or Perch eyes/meat.

Fished in primarily 40' of water.

Fish'n partner got this Jumbo Perch

[attachment=2:173flysj]pineview 5 feb 001-1.jpg[/attachment:173flysj]
Ended the day with some nice Perch for some more dinners.

[attachment=0:173flysj]pineview 5 feb 007-1.jpg[/attachment:173flysj]

Hopefully headed to PV again tomorrow and think'n we may look for them Crappie. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report, K2.
Looking forward to next Saturday.
I hope you leave a few nice sized perch for me,
Grandpa D.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those Perch don't look so Tuff now do they?.
Nice report.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

SLUSH BE GONE! O|* -#&#*!- **O** Or this is what will be my next fishing trip!
--\O 
O<< 
-O<- 
O<<


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

you got a gas auger


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

that sure is a nice new toy you have there k2, glad you guys are still getiin into them


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a good lookin sled! and a nice haul for the day. I like PV, but I hear its been a little slower than normal for this time of year..


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Thanks for the report, K2.
> Looking forward to next Saturday.
> I hope you leave a few nice sized perch for me,
> Grandpa D.


We're look'n forward to next Saturday also. There's plenty of them larger Perch and I know you'll find them.



lunkerhunter2 said:


> SLUSH BE GONE! O|* -#&#*!- **O** Or this is what will be my next fishing trip!
> --\O
> O<<
> -O<-
> O<<


LH2 I must make a confession ever since I purchased the sled the weather with snow with warmer temps arrived. Damnit...did my purchase jinx this season??? :? 



bullrider said:


> you got a *gas auger*


Sure do...ain't no way us two ole bitty bags are going to manually cut holes thru frozen slush and 12-14" of clear ice. I get enough of a workout just get'n up, packing, put'n on the cold weather gear and onto the ice...We did the manual auger when we first started on two seperate trips and that was it...I stimulated the local economy and upgraded to a Strikemaster gas auger.



Gee LeDouche said:


> but I hear its been a little slower than normal for this time of year..


We were just discussing this very same thing yesterday on the ice. Ever since the snow and slush monster arrived approximately 3 weeks ago (after I bought the sled  ) the PV fish'n has gone south or gone somewhere...yesterday was a good day but we really had to work to entice the bite to get those Perch...you could see them on the flasher come up sniff the offering then back to the bottom they went.

All the larger Perch were caught dropping the offering to the bottom let'n it sit 5-7 seconds then slowly bringing up the rod tip or cranking the reel maybe a 1/4 turn...Perch either picked the lure up off the bottom or right when it was coming off the bottom. Fish'n 6" off the bottom it was the dink derby...you'd get fewer dinks fish'n right on the bottom or an inch or so off the bottom.

Now based on the Saturday weather at my house it raining and per the various weather internet sights PV looks to have light rain and/or snow. So me being the worry wart especially with the sled...kinda think'n Saturday will be spent at home doing them chore things...Argh!!!

Good luck if any of you folks venture out today and hope you have a great time and the evil slush monster doesn't hinder your hard deck adventures.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

rick_rudder said:


> that sure is a nice new toy you have there k2, glad you guys are still getiin into them


Those girls have all the sweet machines now. Ever see their boat?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

K2 i was the idiot in the red shirt that came and talked to you when you were getting ready to leave, now that i see the sled, i wish i would have realized it was you, right after you left i walked right out the north side of the parking lot and in what i think was about 25 feet of water i landed 6 10+ inch perch and a couple crappy.... it was a good time, i saw you there at 3pm and left around 5:30


----------



## angiepr (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome as usual K2  
The new toy looks awesome!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

K2 - thats a great perch there. Thanks for the pics and the post. That is a great looking sled puller as well. I need one of those. Did you buy that thing new? I don't know a thing about how to get a great deal on a "used" sled puller. Trying to talk my wife into it - for health reasons. Her reply would be to give up the sport at the level I want to enjoy it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

angiepr said:


> Awesome as usual K2
> The new toy looks awesome!


Thanks angiepr and a *BIG* *Welcome* to the forum and hope to see some future posts. We're think'n of you and sure hope you're doing well after your surgery. When you're back this way we need a get together and we'll leave it up to you to talk P.A. and P.C. into a soft water experience. Hopefully we'll get you folks into some fishes besides Carp so you can show up you know who 8) ...but hey it's sharing good times with dear friends no matter the fish'n outcome...it would be a great time and we'd look forward to it without a doubt. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


catch22 said:


> K2 - thats a great perch there. Thanks for the pics and the post. That is a great looking sled puller as well. I need one of those. Did you buy that thing new? I don't know a thing about how to get a great deal on a "used" sled puller. Trying to talk my wife into it - for health reasons. Her reply would be to give up the sport at the level I want to enjoy it.


Looked at the used did some research and well decided why deal with some elses problems and/or machine issues they don't tell you about. Got it new from Tri City in Centerville. Top Notch sales person Trish and she went out of her way to find us the sled we wanted and we have no regrets...exactly the sled we wanted.

Work on the wife and once your out on it with her she'll love it. We don't feel beat pulling on and/or off the ice just to fish plus we're mobile...fish not biting in spot A well pick up and go to spot B, C, D etc. Well worth the investment for us as we fish...I'm sure you know.

Just working at my confidence level using it and thanks to our first trip with dubob that has really helped with tips.f First trip was possibly the worst and I mean worst possible conditions...snowed all day and PV was one giant slush monster. If you get one recommend you go out with an experienced sled owner like we did...it helped so much with my confidence and has made our solo adventures so much more enjoyable each time we've gone out. Can't thank dubob enough for his patience and wanting to help us learn.

Anyhoo work on the wife for a sled well worth it thus far with no regrets.

Wishing dubob also a speedy recovery from his recent surgery...sure miss fish'n with this kind gentlemen...can't wait to hit the soft water with him as promised for some PV TM fish'n. I only hope we can get him into one like we did a co-worker we got into a 47" TM...what an experience to share with a dear friend whose never hooked into a true top-of the food chain inland fish. A time he told us he'll never forget and has the photos proudly displayed and sent to all his family and friends.

:wink: :wink:


----------

